# OZ Pension



## Glen48 (Jul 6, 2012)

Have a mate who lives here and is back in OZ he went to apply for an OZ old age pension as was told he can't get one because he lives over seas???
Any ideas???


----------



## MrSam (Jul 31, 2012)

Current International Social Security Agreements | Australian Government Department of Social Services

There is no social security agreement with Philippines he can't access OAP. THey don't even appear to have an agreement with the UK, which seems astonishing. The only way is to have a residential address in Oz and travel back and forth (it used to be once a year but I think they changed that to once every 3 months in order to persecute the pensioners even more)

If you are on a politician's pension, of course the rules are different.


----------



## Glen48 (Jul 6, 2012)

MrSam said:


> Current International Social Security Agreements | Australian Government Department of Social Services
> 
> There is no social security agreement with Philippines he can't access OAP. THey don't even appear to have an agreement with the UK, which seems astonishing. The only way is to have a residential address in Oz and travel back and forth (it used to be once a year but I think they changed that to once every 3 months in order to persecute the pensioners even more)
> 
> If you are on a politician's pension, of course the rules are different.


Yes some one like Rudd/Gillard can get 3 k a week even though not 65,,,have been told since Jan this yr you must live in OZ for 2 yrs after you get your pension which means it cost the tax payer more because you can try for rent assistance..i guess it is the feds way to help the airlines ...as more retire it will get worse as the feds try to save money but the boomers can now elect more members in to government due to the numbers..it is also possible for women to get a payment for mastectomy...


----------



## Glen48 (Jul 6, 2012)

MrSam said:


> Current International Social Security Agreements | Australian Government Department of Social Services
> 
> There is no social security agreement with Philippines he can't access OAP. THey don't even appear to have an agreement with the UK, which seems astonishing. The only way is to have a residential address in Oz and travel back and forth (it used to be once a year but I think they changed that to once every 3 months in order to persecute the pensioners even more)
> 
> If you are on a politician's pension, of course the rules are different.



Countries that have International Social Security Agreements with Australia


----------

